# NCAA Slam Dunk Contest?



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

does anybody know when the college 3point and slam dunk contest are?? i thought they where on today but i dont see any listing on them on espn and espn2


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

the dunk contest is 7pm EST on thursday, shown on tape delay at 9pm on ESPN. Expect it to be re-aired a few times friday and saturday on espn and espn2. 

i assume the 3 point shootout is right before or after that, but it's just a guess


----------



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

thanx


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

Does anybody know if James White is in it? If he's not in it the best contest dunker on earth isn't in it. The boy can put it through his legs from the free throw line, nuff said.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

Kmasonbx said:


> Does anybody know if James White is in it? If he's not in it the best contest dunker on earth isn't in it. The boy can put it through his legs from the free throw line, nuff said.


James White (cinci)
Vincent Grier (minnesota)
rodney carney (memphis)
david noel (unc)
maurice ager (msu)

i know those 5 are supposed to be in it


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

who are the shooters?


----------



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

iverson101 said:


> James White (cinci)
> Vincent Grier (minnesota)
> rodney carney (memphis)
> david noel (unc)
> ...


thats a good list of dunkers, all its missing is hasan adams, are only seniors aloud to compete in these events?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

yes


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

Guillermo Diaz rises to, in high school they said he had a 50 inch vert, but that was obviously bogus. But he's definitely in the 40-42 range. I wish he were in it. 

Glad to see White is in it, thanks for the list.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

Kmasonbx said:


> Guillermo Diaz rises to, in high school they said he had a 50 inch vert, but that was obviously bogus. But he's definitely in the 40-42 range. I wish he were in it.
> 
> Glad to see White is in it, thanks for the list.


Ever since his injury, he has never gotten as high or been quite as explosive as he was in previous years. That could be a huge issue as he's trying to enter the draft this year.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

The line-up of senior standouts joining Butler sharpshooter Bruce Horan at the 18th Annual Dell College Slam Dunk & 3-Point Championships has been finalized. The premier event, which has come to be recognized as the tip-off of Final Four weekend, is slated for 7 p.m. (EST) on Thursday, March 30 at Hinkle Fieldhouse on the Butler University campus in Indianapolis. The event is being produced by Intersport, a Chicago-based media group, and will be televised by ESPN on a tape-delayed basis Thursday at 9 p.m. (EST).

Horan's competition in the men's three-point contest includes Kevin Pittsnogle (West Virginia), Illinois' Dee Brown and Keydren Clark of Saint Peter's. The dunk contest includes James White (Cincinnati), Rodney Carney of Memphis and Northwest High School in Indianapolis, Michigan State's Maurice Ager and David Noel of North Carolina. Rutgers' Cappie Pondexter and Megan Duffy of Notre Dame headline the women's three-point competition. The winners of the men's and women's shootouts will meet in a heads-up match as well. 

Men's 3-pt. Contest
Dee Brown, Illinois
Keydren Clark, Saint Peter's
Justin Gray, Wake Forest
Bruce Horan, Butler
Jeff Horner, Iowa
Steve Novak, Marquette
Kevin Pittsnogle, West Virginia
Chris Quinn, Notre Dame

Women's 3-pt. Contest
Nikki Blue, UCLA
Lindsay Bowen, Michigan State
Megan Duffy, Notre Dame
Erin Grant, Texas Tech
Tamara James, Miami (Fla.)
Julie Larsen, Utah
Cappie Pondexter, Rutgers
Krista Rappahahn, Stanford

Dunk Contest
Maurice Ager, Michigan State
Rodney Carney, Memphis
Vincent Grier, Minnesota
Erroll Knight, Gonzaga
David Noel, North Carolina
James White, Cincinnati
Elgrace Wilborn, Western Kentucky
Lawrence Wright, Bradley

http://butlersports.collegesports.com/sports/m-baskbl/spec-rel/032906aaa.html


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Dee in the 3pt contest?


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

TM said:


> Dee in the 3pt contest?


:laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

TM said:


> Dee in the 3pt contest?


Yep.. he is.. and I wouldnt be surprised to see him win.. considering you can be a bad 3 PT shooter for a year and win one of these things..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Novak with 19
Quinn and Clark with 17
Brown, Pittsnoggle, and Gray with 16
Horan and Horner with 15

Steve Novak, Keydren Clark, Chris Quinn, Dee Brown (tiebreaker was most moneyballs, Dee with 4) advance to final 4

Final 4:
Steve Novak - 21 (on fire from mid rack on)
Chris Quinn - 17 (on fire except the middle rack)
Keydren Clark - 17 (moneyball on last rack at the buzzer)
Dee Brown - 13 (struggled with first two racks)


----------



## slyder (May 27, 2005)

What a lame ****ing tiebreaker. Making more money balls means he made less shots.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Steve Novak vs Chris Quinn (moneyball advantage) in the finals..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Steve Novak 24 d. Chris Quinn 18 in the FINALS!!!

LoL I'm such a baby.. tearing up seeing Dee.. he's getting quite a bit of camera time tonight.. he deserves it.. cheering everyone on, saluting the crowd, high fiving all the little kids getting balls, joking and talking with the refs, cheering on every of the women players.. I'll miss him 

Bowen probably gonna win here..

Wowie Rappahan had 19.. Good luck Bowen!

:jawdrop:

NASTY BOWEN!!!

WOW!!

Bowen wins 20-19!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hahaha.. Bowen kills Nooooooooovak.. 26-15!!!

She was good well before this.. :clap:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nice dunk Noel!!


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

:jawdrop: James Freakin White that is the best free throw line dunk I have ever seen. EASILY.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

sum1 post videoasap


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

How did White not win? He was like an incredible machine of God, made for dunking. Plus he danced.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

He couldnt throw down a dunk in the final round.. he didnt deserve it even if he was the best!


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> He couldnt throw down a dunk in the final round.. he didnt deserve it even if he was the best!


I mean he WAS trying to do a free throw line between the legs dunk, which I am pretty sure he can do.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I thought White's two-handed dunk was better than the one he did in the McD's AA dunk contest. The between the legs from the FT line was almost impressive.


----------



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

how about that freethrow line windmill wow!! noel even admitted that white was the better dunker and he was lucky that white missed that final dunk


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

both of those dunks were amazing. if he had gotten the between the legs, i would have gone CRAZY.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

That's true, White had to make one more dunk... still those were like 80's, not 60s. What a FT-line dunker! We're in an age of some pretty special FT line dunks, though not as heralded as MJ's classic.


----------

